# [emerge Red5] impossible d'installer red5-ovh

## kamsy

Bonjour, je viens de prendre un serveur dédié chez OVH avec gentoo et la release 2. j'essai d'installer Red5 mais impossible de le faire. quelqu'un aurait eu ce genre de problème ou serait m'aider pour le faire. merci a tout le monde.

en suivant la procédure sur http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/bangert/wiki/Red5Gentoo

j ai une erreur sur le layman:

 layman -a bangert

* Failed to add overlay "bangert".

* Error was: Overlay "bangert" already in the local list!Last edited by kamsy on Fri Jun 06, 2008 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et en cherchant un peu sur ce forum, tu trouveras un autre topic parlant de l'installation de Red5 (sur un OVH aussi si je me souviens bien), et t'en trouveras aussi tout plein causant des problèmes qu'apporte une la Gentoo custom foireuse d'OVH...  :Wink:  En espérant que t'en tiennes compte et que tu réinstalles une Gentoo propre dessus pour t'éviter des ennuis dans sa maintenance.  :Wink: 

Et par ailleurs, tu n'as pas explicité le problème que tu as rencontré, donc je doute que qq'un puisse te dire s'il a rencontré la même chose.  :Razz: 

----------

## kamsy

merci pour la reponse.

en fait voilà j ai suivi le topic "http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/bangert/wiki/Red5Gentoo"

et en fait quand je lance la commande "layman -a bangert"

j ai cette erreur :

* Failed to add overlay "bangert".

* Error was: Overlay "bangert" already in the local list!

si je fais un emerge red5

impossible de le trouver

à vrai dire je suis un peu novice dans le monde de gentoo, c'est pour cela que j ai opté pour l'option release de ovh.

----------

## geekounet

Le post dont je parlais : [emerge] [résolu] où démasquer ce package ?

Ça devrait t'aider je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## kamsy

rien à voir car moi j'ai l'erreur depuis le layman, donc je peux pas continuer par un emerge.

suis bloqué j ai fouillé partout rien trouvé

----------

## geekounet

Le layman te dit que t'as déjà l'overlay d'ajouté. Au pire si tu veux être sur, tu le vires avec un layman -d bangert && layman -a bangert, mais sinon tu peux passer à l'étape suivant qui consiste à un mask le paquet et tout  :Wink: 

----------

## kamsy

c'est à dire qu'entends tu par mask le paquet .

si je fais un emerge red5 j'ai ça :

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "red5".

----------

## geekounet

Ce qui est dit à propos du package.keywords dans la suite du wiki... et puis t'as lu le manuel Gentoo au moins déjà ? C'est expliqué ces problèmes là.

Ha aussi, est-ce que t'as bien fait la modification du make.conf comme indiqué en fin d'emerge de layman ?

----------

## kamsy

oui c bon, c'était la mon dif du make.conf merci beaucoup

----------

## kamsy

 *kamsy wrote:*   

> Bonjour, je viens de prendre un serveur dédié chez OVH avec gentoo et la release 2. j'essai d'installer Red5 mais impossible de le faire. quelqu'un aurait eu ce genre de problème ou serait m'aider pour le faire. merci a tout le monde.
> 
> en suivant la procédure sur http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/bangert/wiki/Red5Gentoo
> 
> j ai une erreur sur le layman:
> ...

 

----------

## kamsy

 *kamsy wrote:*   

> Bonjour, je viens de prendre un serveur dédié chez OVH avec gentoo et la release 2. j'essai d'installer Red5 mais impossible de le faire. quelqu'un aurait eu ce genre de problème ou serait m'aider pour le faire. merci a tout le monde.
> 
> en suivant la procédure sur http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/bangert/wiki/Red5Gentoo
> 
> j ai une erreur sur le layman:
> ...

 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Une fois l'overlay installé, (avec layman -a tonoverlay), tu ne peux pas le réinstaller...

Il te reste 2 solutions:

```
layman -kd tonoverlay
```

 pour le supprimer

```
layman -ks tonoverlay
```

 pour le "synchroniser" (ie le mettre à jour...)

Le fait qu'il te trouve pas red5 tiens à mon avis très fortement du fait que le paquet doit être masqué ou que tu as oublié de déclarer l'overlay dans ton /etc/make.conf (dans la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY) ....

----------

## kamsy

j avais déjà répondu en disant que cela venait de la modif du make.conf merci  encore

----------

